# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk Besmettelijk?

## Mike

Hoi,

Ik heb nu ondertussen enkele maanden last van jeuk. De ene dag is &#39;t erger en de andere dag is &#39;t minder erg. Hiervoor ben ik naar de huisarts geweest die eerst constateerde dat ik een droge huid had en een paar gesprekken later met wat meer onderzoek bleek ik waarschijnlijk een vorm van exceem te hebben. Door minder gebruik van zeep, shampoo, etc. is de jeuk verminderd maar ik heb erg nog iedere dag last van - vooral bij hogere temperaturen.

Het gekke is, ik heb er meestal ook meer last van als er meer mensen om me heen zijn en tevens lijkt het zo dat mensen om mij heen ook last van jeuk krijgen. Nu gebeurt vaak dat als 1 persoon regelmatig krabt, dan gaan andere mensen dat ook doen. Maar anderen beginnen al te krabben zonder dat ik begin te krabben -- ik heb ondertussen mijzelf aangeleerd om niet te krabben, ook als ik zie dat andere mensen om me heen krabben.

Ondertussen is het al maanden zo dat als ik ergens ben, beginnen mensen om me heen te krabben. Ik kan gewoon nergens meer komen zonder dat er mensen regelmatig krabben, dus ga ik denken dat ik daar de oorzaak van ben. Volgens mijn huisarts kan dat niet en heeft mij ondertussen zelfs al naar een psychotherapeut doorverwezen om mij te overtuigen dat ik niet de oorzaak ben van de jeuk. 

Stel dat mijn huisarts gelijk heeft -- daar ga je in ieder geval wel vanuit -- dan komt bij mij de vraag op: hoe komt het toch dat overal waar ik kom beginnen mensen die bij mij in de buurt zijn of mensen tegen wie ik praat, beginnen regelmatig te krabben. Of dat nu mensen zijn die ik regelmatig zie, of mensen zijn die ik nog nooit eerder gezien heb. Ik word er gewoon helemaal gek van&#33;

Klinkt dit bekent? Heeft iemand dit ook? Of ben ik gewoon al gek geworden?

Bij voorbaat dank voor je reactie,
Mike

----------


## Marie

Ja hoor Mike, is helemaal niet gek.

Stel je voor dat jij er over denkt om een rode auto te kopen.
Dan zie je opeens overal rode auto&#39;s rijden.
Terwijl er in het echt natuurlijk niet meer rijden dan anders.
alleen ben jij meer bezig met rode autos dus valt het je meer op.

Als ik bv buikpijn heb en ik zet de tv aan dan is er prompt een documentaire over buikpijn, op de volgende zender heeft iemand in een soap wat verkeerd gegeten en dus: buikpijn en als ik verder zap naar de dierenzender zit een chimpancee me zielig vanaf het beeldscherm aan te kijken omdat ie, je raad het al, te veel bananen heeft gegeten en dus buikpijn heeft.

Iedereen heeft dat bij tijd en wijle.
de één zal het alleen wat meer opvallen dan de ander.

Het wordt anders als je er op gefixeerd raakt en gaat denken dat jij het veroorzaakt.
Als je alleen nog maar krabbende mensen ziet en alleen nog maar bezig kunt zijn met jeuk.
Dan wordt het dus een tik.
Betekent niet gelijk dat je gek bent hoor.
Ieder mens heeft wel zo iets.
Maar als je er niets aan doet zou je er bv een sociale fobie door kunnen opbouwen en das toch echt niet nodig.

Een goede therapeut kan je helpen om dat wat je ziet weer wat realostischer te bekijken en je leren om als je te overfocust raakt op jeuk je aandacht op iets anders te gaan richten.

----------


## sarahtje69

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik heb nu ondertussen enkele maanden last van jeuk. De ene dag is 't erger en de andere dag is 't minder erg. Hiervoor ben ik naar de huisarts geweest die eerst constateerde dat ik een droge huid had en een paar gesprekken later met wat meer onderzoek bleek ik waarschijnlijk een vorm van exceem te hebben. Door minder gebruik van zeep, shampoo, etc. is de jeuk verminderd maar ik heb erg nog iedere dag last van - vooral bij hogere temperaturen.
> 
> Het gekke is, ik heb er meestal ook meer last van als er meer mensen om me heen zijn en tevens lijkt het zo dat mensen om mij heen ook last van jeuk krijgen. Nu gebeurt vaak dat als 1 persoon regelmatig krabt, dan gaan andere mensen dat ook doen. Maar anderen beginnen al te krabben zonder dat ik begin te krabben -- ik heb ondertussen mijzelf aangeleerd om niet te krabben, ook als ik zie dat andere mensen om me heen krabben.
> 
> 
> 
> Ondertussen is het al maanden zo dat als ik ergens ben, beginnen mensen om me heen te krabben. Ik kan gewoon nergens meer komen zonder dat er mensen regelmatig krabben, dus ga ik denken dat ik daar de oorzaak van ben. Volgens mijn huisarts kan dat niet en heeft mij ondertussen zelfs al naar een psychotherapeut doorverwezen om mij te overtuigen dat ik niet de oorzaak ben van de jeuk. 
> ...



hey heb dit ook hetzelfde bij mij wrijven mensen aan hun ogen krabben in het haar of aan armen maak me ook bezorgd.
Maar als ik rond me kijk ook al zit ik op een tram zie ik ook mensen krabben die op tram wachten vb. Maar ik ga vanavond nogmaals naar de dokter. Jeuk is vresselijk en word er nerveus van! Zijn precies steeds kleine beestjes die op mijn gezicht springen op op arm. herken je dit?
groetjes sarah ik schaam me en weet niet of het hoeft. Weet ook niet vanwaar ik het heb. Heb wel hond en kat

----------


## lynn35

Hey, 

Ik heb net hetzelfde probleem: jeuk, vooral op m'n gezicht en in m'n haar. Ik heb ook sterk het gevoel dat die jeuk schijnt over te springen naar mensen in mijn omgeving, hoewel ik er dus heel erg op let om zelf niet te krabben :Embarrassment: veral waar ik kom beginnen mensen zich te krabben, in hun ogen of gezicht te wrijven. Het is om gek te worden, ik voel me net een hond met vlooien. Ik heb hetzelfde probleem vorig jaar gehad, na een aantal maanden was het weg, maar nu heb ik er sinds vorige maand weer last van. Mijn toenmalige vriend kreeg altijd last van zijn ogen en zelfs ooginfecties als hij een tijdje in mijn buurt was! Ik heb alle anti-luizenshampoo's uitgeprobeerd (geloof ook niet echt dat het luizen zijn, want die springen toch niet ?) andere shampoo en douchecrème, maar niets helpt. Ik ben al naar verschillende dokters geweest, volgens hen heb ik gewoon een droge huid en zit het 'besmettingsgevoel' tussen mijn oren, maar ik probeer mensen echt objectief te bekijken: als ze niet in mijn buurt zijn krabben ze niet en als ze in mijn buurt komen wel. Ik schaam me en hoop maar dat mensen niet de link leggen met mij, maar kan toch moeilijk niet meer buiten komen ? Als ik met veel mensen in de buurt ben, zoals op een concert, heb ik er ook veel meer last van. Ik zit ook voortdurend tussen veel mensen op het werk, heb het gevoel dat iedereen er last van heeft maar dat niemand iets durft te zeggen, en durf er zelf ook echt niet over beginnen. Ik heb geen huisdieren. Help!

----------


## jeroen1000

hoi,
ik heb preciessss hetzelfde probleem als jullie.. ik word er echt heleemaalll gekkk van.. kan er niet meer tegen.. durf niet in de buurt van andere mensen te komen. heb overal gezocht wat het kan zijn, maar zonder resultaat. alleen wat hier beschreven staat klopt gewoon. het lijken vaak nog kleine beestjes die bewegen. als ik dan heeelll goed naar de jeukende plek kijk, zie ik wel helee kleinnee witteee schilfje ofso iets. maar als je kijkt bewegen ze ook niet, of aanraakt is het ook niet dat ze opeens wegspringen ofso. (ik weet trouwens ook niet 100% of dat die dingen zijn die jeuken) maar vooral dat andere in mijn buurt beginnen te jeuken vind ik het ergstt.. soms is het zelfs zo dat ik ook pas begin te jeuken als andere in mijn buurt komen. dan worden die dingentjes actiever. het is ook zo dat het na een paar maanden verdwijnt maar na een jaar weer terug kan komen  :Frown:  weten jullie al wat het is.. help mij aub. durf niet eens met mijn vrienden of vriendin af te spreken!!

----------


## Anoniem8

Ik heb dus precies hetzelfde. Het is bij mij niet vanuit mijn gezicht en haar begonnen, maar vanaf een andere plek. Bij mij 'springt' het over mijn lichaam heen en ook naar mensen om me heen, tot op een afstand van 100 meter (in uitzonderlijke gevallen). Ik zie geen witte dingetjes. Als de jeuk erg is ontstaan er bultjes die lijken op muggenbulten (het midden wit, rood eromheen), die erger worden als ik krab. Jeuk in de ogen bij mensen die bij me in de buurt zijn komt ook voor. Ik word er vrij radeloos van. Ik probeer nu koolhydraten en suiker te vermijden, omdat dit bijdraagt aan candida. Veel rauwkost eten versterkt sowieso het lichaam. Ik denk wel dat dit echt iets is en het niet tussen onze oren zit. Ik ben niet gek..

----------

